# Two cockapoo puppies at once



## Ras0710 (Aug 10, 2012)

We are brand new owners of two (8 weeks and 14 weeks) pups. We know the pitfalls of having two at the same time, but we crate them separate, walk them separate and together, train them separate and give each individual time. We fully understand the work we have to do. My worry is that when they do play together the younger one is always wanting to play fight with the older one and sometimes the older one gets too intense. We are worried that as they get older the fighting will get worse. Is there anyone that can give some positive examples of raising two together or alleviate my fears some . Thanks for any advice or responses.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think all of us with two have to put up with a lot of play-fighting! Dexter wants to play-fight a lot and Bonnie will play gently but when he gets too intense she won't tolerate it. She lets out a loud squeal when she has had enough and usually this makes him stop. I have taught him to stop immediately she squeals or he gets time out. It seems to have worked.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think with two of such a similar age the play can be VERY intense so you will have to step in and calm things. Are they girls/ boys or one of each?
I would also try and make sure they have lots of socialisation with other dogs, I walk Cockapoo brother and sister litter mates and they are lovely sweet dogs but play very intensly( verging on bullying) and have no clue on how to play with other dogs, they just shut down if anyone tries to join in their games. 
If they are two of the same *** you probably won't find out if the play fighting is going to escalate until much later, when they hit sexual maturity.


----------



## Ras0710 (Aug 10, 2012)

Both of them are males. The older one is a lot more laid back. He has already done well with his crate and leash training, the younger one seems to be a little more intense and always wants to play. I am just looking for any advice at all with people that raised two. Anything you Google is all negative and we really are trying to make it work. My wife and I are both teachers so we along with our two boys (9 & 6) have about 2 more weeks at home completely with them until school starts.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wow 4 young males in your family, that sounds a lively household! Do you have a dog walker coming to walk them while you are at work?


----------



## Ras0710 (Aug 10, 2012)

I walk them first thing in the morning, I will come home for lunch and give them a quick walk and then during the evening. Right now, they have 2 short walks a day, no more than 15 minutes each.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If they are anything like mine they use a lot of energy playing together in the house too, that's an advantage for having two dogs. Mine play for ages snatching toys off each other and chasing each othervuntil they are exhausted!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> If they are anything like mine they use a lot of energy playing together in the house too, that's an advantage for having two dogs. Mine play for ages snatching toys off each other and chasing each othervuntil they are exhausted!


Tess, every time I read your posts it could be about my two!!


----------

